# Some pics of my tiels



## morph (May 20, 2008)

hi, I know everbody loves seeing pics of each others tiels so heres a few of mine. 1st pics is the youngest a cinnamon pied which we are handrearing at the moment
















this is the cinnamons elder sibling on the right with dad









Mum(pearl) dad and youngster hiding at the back









this is ruby and max( yellow M on back of head) 2 handreared we keep in the house









max and ruby again as chicks









Have more pics of the rest of my flock but will have to post them later as my 3yr old son is off nursery today and i'm getting no peace


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

In the 5th pic, the tiel on the right looks so much like one of mine.

They are gorgeous, I really like the youngest one! But I think they are all too cute.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

You have some gorgeous tiels  thanks for sharing.


----------



## morph (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Solace and Laura


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

So many beautiful tiels you have


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Such Beautiful birds. Thanks for sharing.

Keep the photos coming.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I love the photo of Ruby and Max as babies, so cute!


----------



## morph (May 20, 2008)

thanks, its great when you look in the nestbox and see this








and then get the chance to watch them grow















into fully feathered young tiels each with their own wee character. This is my daughter aimee in with max , ruby and lucy in our indoor aviary


----------



## morph (May 20, 2008)

This is a link to a quick video of a chick being handfed (well spoonfed) sorry but there no soundhttp://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w85/t0k3r_aza/?action=view&current=016-1.flv


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Do you have a photo of your indoor aviary so we can see the whole thing, it looks great!! You have got some really beautiful birds in your flock. :thumbu:


----------



## morph (May 20, 2008)

Its just a small aviary which we put into a space under the stairs which was not used much.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It's so creative!  I love it!


----------



## morph (May 20, 2008)

thanks bea  it seemed a better idea than having lots of cages sitting under the stairs while the birdshed was being updated.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

love the pics


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

You have lots of beautiful tiels  Putting your aviary there is a great idea.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I could not think of a better use for the space


----------



## morph (May 20, 2008)

Oh my wife could but luckily the tiels won  We sometimes use it as a nursey flight for young budgies and helps settle them and they get used to all the different sounds in a house.


----------



## morph (May 20, 2008)

some more pics 1st is debbie & harry my eldest pair in the aviary.








lucy going for a sleep in the seed dish








lucy having some millet, so much for finishing that nestbox


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks like Lucy's claimed that nest box as her personal playstand.


----------



## morph (May 20, 2008)

lucy is really spoilt and claims 1st try of anything new in our house


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice photos  Mabey you should build Lucy a playgym using just millet


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow! I think that is every cockatiel's dream a millet gym. :lol:

All your cockatiels are so cute!!


----------

